# Wanting a 6 to 8 month old male Dumbo!



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

So my rat Splinter and I have been doing some thinking. He says he would really like a friend, despite all the out of cage time he gets. He spends a good part of the day with me and is a WONDERFUL shoulder rat. ^.^ And I love him so much, I just want him to be happy ALL the time, not only when he is with me. It would obviously need to be a male . I would love to rescue one a similar age as Splinter. Either a rescue or breeder would be ok. I would prefer to rescue though!


----------

